# permanent tyre dressing ...



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Anyone tried it ?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Im just trying to organise getting some. Im going to florida soon so looking to pick some up hopefully as not had any look from UK distributor.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

The stuff I saw at Waxstock was super glossy, if it came in different levels then it would be better, just not sure I would want my tyres that shiny all of the time.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I read up on it, and it says that gloss levels were achieved by how many layers were applied, its the only thing that outs me off, mucky car and shiny tyres haha


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

There is a guy on a Peugeot forum claiming he is mates with a distributer based in Scotland. Hang on ill find the link..

Tada!

TLC Detailing in Sterling, Scotland. Facebook link with images

https://m.facebook.com/Permanent.Tyre.Dressing.Scotland?id=485357991560346&_rdr


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

TLC are the authorised users for the UK apparently.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Am sure I seen a video that it had to be re applied after few months. 

If so doesn't make it permanent. 

I will stick to what I have I think


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

They say 6months which to me 'if' it got that much durability id be happy.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

In that link, the 'sample' vehicle shown is a Range Rover Sport running *Wanli* tyres......:doublesho :doublesho


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

rob_vrs said:


> They say 6months which to me 'if' it got that much durability id be happy.


How much is it though?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Waiting for a reply, apparently can only buy a kit that does 80 wheels


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

rob_vrs said:


> Waiting for a reply, apparently can only buy a kit that does 80 wheels


Will be interesting to see what you think of it:thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


> Will be interesting to see what you think of it:thumb:


For sure - have subscribed to this one :thumb:

Cheers
Ben


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> Waiting for a reply, apparently can only buy a kit that does 80 wheels


Rob, not a problem I have 8 wheels you can do then you've only got 72 to do :lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Rob, not a problem I have 8 wheels you can do then you've only got 72 to do :lol:


Hahahahaha need them to reply with a price for me


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I find six months hard to believe, especially on a daily driver but I am here to be proven wrong


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

is this it?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=312553


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

steve from wath said:


> is this it?
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=312553


Yes steve thats the one, how you finding it?

The UK representative are not willing to let any kits go. Ill get some from america in 6 weeks or so, unless we can come to a 'local' agreement for some haha


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> Hahahahaha need them to reply with a price for me


I could even bring them to you, as long as you can vouch its an improvement on T1 :wave:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

SadlyDistracted said:


> I could even bring them to you, as long as you can vouch its an improvement on T1 :wave:


Then bring me some I'm in glasgow


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I was going To ask about what the realistic durability of T1 is


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

SadlyDistracted said:


> I could even bring them to you, as long as you can vouch its an improvement on T1 :wave:


Iv never used it before so cant vouch for anything yet ha


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

rob_vrs said:


> Yes steve thats the one, how you finding it?
> 
> The UK representative are not willing to let any kits go. Ill get some from america in 6 weeks or so, unless we can come to a 'local' agreement for some haha


ive got some left you can use

the kit from the guys who were at waxstock and are based in keighly i think are approx £1000

that kit is a two part 
a base coat and a top coat also a cleaner

i have the cleaner and a all in one bottle etc

http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?page_id=520


----------



## andy-g-nur (Oct 17, 2008)

Probably sounds strange but shining the tyres is one of the last things I do when cleaning the car and really finishes it off so I actually enjoy doing it, think I'd miss doing it for 6 months!


----------

